# silly pic of Zoey



## autumn (Feb 18, 2003)

Hehe I gave a box to my pup to play with and Zoey liked it better than he did! You can see it's been chewed on a lot though.


----------



## koneko (Feb 24, 2003)

Beautiful cat and funny pic! My cats also love playing in boxes and Wal-Mart bags.

- koneko


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

Every time someone brings a box or bag into my home, Max & Ben have to investigate. They will crawl into purses, coats, boxes, plastic or paper bags..it's all good. I have boxes strategically placed all around the house for Max. Many of my friends have dogs so when they visit us Max likes to have a few "retreats" out of the dog's range. Ben is a little different, he likes to play with the dogs. He is absolutely fearless.


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

lol, it looks like she can just fit in that box


----------

